# Help me identify this Mastercraft 10hp 28inch snowblower



## Nate17 (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey need some help identifying this snowblower. As far as I can tell the model number is 317 851 515 but some of the numbers are very worn so not sure. Serial number is 238063. Has a Tecumse engine HM100 159106L SER6269D.


----------



## Nate17 (Jan 29, 2019)

Searched the internet for that model number and nothing matches.


----------



## tomlct1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Here is an older article from this forum about Mastercraft, sold at Canadian Tire stores. I see that the the ID tag is in English & French, so maybe this is a Canadian market product?


https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...-discussion/21042-mastercraft-snowblower.html


1 of the posts mentions that his was made by MTD and he contacted them for info. Another post says that some really old Mastercrafts (like 60's into 70's) were built by Gilson.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

tomlct1 said:


> 1 of the posts mentions that his was made by MTD and he contacted them for info. Another post says that some really old Mastercrafts (like 60's into 70's) were built by Gilson.


Perhaps some were made by Gilson, but this particular one is definately MTD, and definately not Gilson.
Here is some info that is probably a 90% match, and its dated 1987, and Nate's is likely also a 1987:

https://www.partstree.com/parts/mtd/snow-blowers-snow-throwers/317-586-000-mtd-snow-thrower-1987/

Scot


----------



## Nate17 (Jan 29, 2019)

Found MTD’s page that breaks down what most the numbers mean. First three digits identify what it is, how it is propelled and year. So 3 is snowblower, 1 is walk behind and 7 is 1987. Mastercraft snowblowers were made by MTD in the last 30 years.


----------



## Nate17 (Jan 29, 2019)

Just doesn’t help figure out the other digits. May have to contact MTD.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

That has been outside and not covered by the look of it(red has gone pink aka: Sun faded)...


MTD for sure....Looks like Bolens 824 Mid 90's(94 ish)....I think it might be a 96/97 by the look of the chute.....



80's chute were more stubby...


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

I believe your engines Birthday is September 25, 1996. Line D at Tecumseh.


Your model number looks to be 817 831 515. Found nothing.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

Nate17 said:


> Found MTD’s page that breaks down what most the numbers mean. First three digits identify what it is, how it is propelled and year. So 3 is snowblower, 1 is walk behind and 7 is 1987. Mastercraft snowblowers were made by MTD in the last 30 years.



Interesting. My old (built late in 96) Mastercraft is identified thusly: 317E663H515


Perhaps there's more to MTD's technical language than meets the eye.


----------



## Nate17 (Jan 29, 2019)

Did some more digging and found that they changed the numbering system in 93 so a 96 or 97 would not match the model number system used in my snowblower. According to this site at least. http://www.m-and-d.com/pdfs/MTD/Model_Number_Guide.pdf


----------



## Nate17 (Jan 29, 2019)

Not sure if this helps but the engine information was engraved on the top of the engine not in a sticker below the carburetor shroud. Don’t know what year they went to the sticker though. Or if you could use the engine model number to date the snowblower.


----------



## Nate17 (Jan 29, 2019)

Finally broke down and called MTD and they confirmed the model number. 317 851 515


----------



## Nate17 (Jan 29, 2019)

Thankyou to all those who helped.


----------

